# Manchester Open 2017 (UK) - 14-15 January



## Evan Liu (Nov 30, 2016)

WCA (registration)
UKCA (payment)


----------



## Ollie (Nov 30, 2016)

Can't attend this one either :'(


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2016)

Another no from me, sorry


----------



## StripyCubing (Dec 12, 2016)

Really excited for this. My first competition. Been wanting to get to one for ages but been in the wrong part of the country at just the wrong time. Can't believe how close this one is to where I live.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't go to that competition, but can you please hold 6 rounds of megaminx? Thank you!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2016)

Question re: timings for 3BLD...

The text on the UKCA schedule page says:

Total Time: For 3×3 Blindfolded you will have *10 minutes* of “attempt time” in total for your 3 attempts. So if you take 4 minutes to DNF or solve successfully, you will have 6 minutes remaining for your next two solves. If you exceed the *15 minute *mark whilst solving, you will be stopped, and given a DNF result for that attempt.

I presume that the allocation is 15 minutes rather than 10 as that's what is in the full schedule rather than the text at the top of the page? Mostly asking as this may make a difference to my practice schedule if I can make it to this comp. Also, would a stopwatch therefore be used instead of a stackmat due to the 10 minute limit on the stackmat timer?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 19, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Question re: timings for 3BLD...
> 
> The text on the UKCA schedule page says:
> 
> ...


It should indeed be 15 minutes, reused that text and forgot to change that first instance to 15, sorry! Yes, if you expect to go over 10 minutes then please notify the judge and a stopwatch will be used in addition to the stackmat timer.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying Evan. Cheers.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 19, 2016)

Selling:
Stickerless Wu Hua 6x6,
Stickerless Wushuang 5x5

Both new and still in original packaging 
PM me if you're interested


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 19, 2016)

1:30 clock cut?


----------



## Theonethatcancube (Dec 21, 2016)

I've just looked at the schedule, and it says there will be the first round of Skewb on Saturday, however it does not mention the Skewb finals on the schedule at all. I think someone forgot to put down the Skewb finals on the schedule.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2016)

Theonethatcancube said:


> I've just looked at the schedule, and it says there will be the first round of Skewb on Saturday, however it does not mention the Skewb finals on the schedule at all. I think someone forgot to put down the Skewb finals on the schedule.



I can see two rounds of Skewb on here.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 31, 2016)

I would like to bring 3 guests please. Is there anything I need to do?


----------



## CHJ (Jan 4, 2017)

Is anyone still needing to book a place to stay or have a spot that i could have? cheers


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for coming, everybody.

I've picked out some of the best photos taken by my friend George and John.

You can find the photos here.

A few of first timers still need to send in your ID. Please can you get it in as soon as possible.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 15, 2017)

Great selection of pics Nevins.

Thanks to all the organisers and delegates for another awesome comp. I had a great time yet again.

Cheers all.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great comp, great venue. Thanks Nevins and team. I wish I could have stayed for longer and done more events!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 15, 2017)

Results posted


----------

